# ANTIQUE BICYCLE PARTS in unopened boxes!!! - $125 - Providence, RI



## Ray (Feb 1, 2013)

I wonder what`s in these boxes!

http://providence.craigslist.org/bik/3587044988.html


----------



## bike (Feb 1, 2013)

*Pretty lame*

not to even show a lable if not open one box- probably bearings


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 2, 2013)

The guy said he only opened 2 boxes and they are all different parts but he has no clue what any of it is? Says his father was a bicycle mechanic many years ago and this is some leftover stuff of his. I get the impression from talking to the guy that its not NOS stuff but rather random parts that were stuffed into boxes? I'll let ya know in a couple of hours after i see it all.
-Brian


----------



## catfish (Feb 2, 2013)

Washers for wood rim inserts.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Tried calling no answer!*

Even if they are just used old parts its and prob worth the gamble!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, turns out that the trunk was actually a 20" wide box. The boxes in the trunk were former nail and bolt boxes with about 1/3 being empty, 1/3 being nails and screws and 1/3 being rusty used head sets, BB cups and bearings. Also turns out that the guy was a picker and the parts were not leftovers from his fathers bike shop as he had sad  At least he was only a couple of miles from me so there was little time invested.
-Brian


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for saving me the trip Brian!


----------



## catfish (Feb 3, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Well, turns out that the trunk was actually a 20" wide box. The boxes in the trunk were former nail and bolt boxes with about 1/3 being empty, 1/3 being nails and screws and 1/3 being rusty used head sets, BB cups and bearings. Also turns out that the guy was a picker and the parts were not leftovers from his fathers bike shop as he had sad  At least he was only a couple of miles from me so there was little time invested.
> -Brian




Was there anything in the pile worth buying? Did you buy it, or take any photos? I called the guy by didn't get a call back.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2013)

Big bummer. I'm not a violent person, but I would have smacked that seller upside the head. And his listing is still active and not updated or changed?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 3, 2013)

catfish said:


> Was there anything in the pile worth buying? Did you buy it, or take any photos? I called the guy by didn't get a call back.




I did not take any photos as the guy was very odd and kind of creeped me out. He lived in the only run down house with no trespassing signs  in a pretty nice neighborhood which is always a turn off. Took him forever to answer the door and when he did he led me directly to a deadbolted basement door and told me to go down stairs first! When I got to the basement it was obvious that the guy was a picker as the place was full with random flea market type items, many with price tags still on them.

As for the boxes themselves, they were much smaller than I had thought from the picture; maybe 2"x3"2" or so and were former small hardware boxes but not bicycle related. There were 3 rows deep of boxes, maybe 60 total. The first 2 rows contained about half older nails, nuts, bolts, tacks and such and half bicycle items. The bicycle parts did not appear to be nearly as old as he stated, probably from the 50s or so. Each box had very little in them, 1 head set in some, 2 BB cups in others, 2 BB bearings, and 2-3 coaster brake straps in the rest. There was nothing else bike related in the boxes, none of it was NOS and the last row of 20 or so boxes was empty.

I did not make an offer on it at all since the guy kept saying he had many other calls on the stuff and my offer would have been a fraction of what he felt the stuff was worth. Put it this way, if I had seen this stuff for sale at a yard sale for $10 I MIGHT buy it and that would be mostly for the cool little wooden box the junk was in! 

Good luck to anyone else interested, maybe he will come WAY down on the price?
-Brian


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 3, 2013)

Its just crazy the risks we will take to obtain this old bike stuff, it may have been a waste of time but you'll remember the experience for a long time.


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow. Thanks for the report., Now I'm glad the guy didn't return my call.


----------

